# Inside of your service van pictures



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like we have the exact same tool belt and pouches 480....leather is the only way to go!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Looks like we have the exact same tool belt and pouches 480....leather is the only way to go!


So _you're_ the one who stole it.......:jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ahh 480 a cord braider, I never would have figured.


----------



## 2towbot (Nov 19, 2008)

Service Vans!!!
ack..... Just say no ....hehe 
I just hate digging for that insulated bushing in the tray
of my parts rack when its 100+ degrees outside :no:
Ill post pics of one of my trucks 
Dave


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

2towbot said:


> Service Vans!!!
> ack..... Just say no ....hehe
> I just hate digging for that insulated bushing in the tray
> of my parts rack when its 100+ degrees outside :no:
> ...


 
I'm 100% with you on that and the fact that vans suck to drive.


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone who keeps their vehichle that clean is not working hard enough!!!:laughing::laughing:

just kidding...

im just jealous...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Nosparxsse said:


> Anyone who keeps their vehichle that clean is not working hard enough!!!:laughing::laughing:
> 
> just kidding...
> 
> im just jealous...


 
I took those just a couple days after I bought it. I didn't have the time to mess it up yet. It's been a pit ever since then.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I took those just a couple days after I bought it. I didn't have the time to mess it up yet. It's been a pit ever since then.


Yours is a pit huh? howd you manage that? Mine is a pile! 
:jester:

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Yours is a pit huh? howd you manage that? Mine is a pile!
> :jester:
> 
> ~Matt


 
It's easy to do. End of the day... work is over. I'm tired, and just want to go home.

Throw everything in the van, slam the door shut before it falls back out.

Repeat as necessary.


----------



## Effectively Grounded (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Did you have an accident with the painter?


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

1/2 way clean


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just figured I'd post a pic of my rolling job trailer......filled with leftover sheet metal ductwork that the boss said "make it disappear"...so it will now be used in my offroad jeep projects.


----------

